
Arrington: Google Chrome Redefines The Operating System - Shakescode
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/08/google-chrome-redefining-the-operating-system/
======
CalmQuiet
Yes, it "redefines" the OS. But that doesn't mean MS is pwned (yet).

But, yes, surely those at MS with any vision at all, probably _are_ sweating.
If not, they're going to be left out of the next revolution...

Can you say, "Microsoft: the _newspaper_ for the 21st century"?

------
FluidDjango
So Arrington sees the future (or future competition for Google) as netbooks
w/o Windows relying on Google Chrome (+ Zoho) to give the guy-in-the-street
everything s/he needs.

It just might. Is this the real avenue to the one-laptop-per-child (in
U.S./Europe/Pacific Rim even)?

------
ScottWhigham
I love how this link is prefaced with "Arrington: " as if that provides
credibility

~~~
chaosprophet
Or implies it's an Arrington comment so I'm not responsible even if it makes
not one iota of sense. Personally I don't agree with him. There are some
applications which will never run well on the cloud (think games and video
editing). For the simple reason that most games (as in _real_ games and not
flash based casual gaming stuff) require a proper operating system to run.

Besides, if I have my entire os as cloud based what happens when my cloud goes
down??? It may not be the case in the US but in a lot of other countries,
internet connections are not really reliable. Or what if Google itself goes
down (they aren't immune to outages are they)???

Personally I'd like to use my computer even if something goes down.

